# **Stolen** (5) buick GN's w/tow rigs from bowling green kentucky this past weekend



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

alright guys as the title says, a reported (5) buick grand nationals were stolen this past weekend (10-19-11 through 10-23-11) along with tow rigs and trailers. there was a nationals event going on in bowling green kentucky, and these vehicles were stolen from hotels at night. these guys need help finding their cars. need eyes and ears everywhere!!! here is a link to a board with more info:

http://www.yellowbullet.com/forum/showthread.php?t=421877


please help out if at all possible. even though these cars arent lowriders, these guys share the same passion, pride, and love for their cars as we do. fuck the thieves :machinegun:


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen this on other forums, damn theifs. 

Those GN's will be easy to chop up and sell off parts like no tomorrow. Damn shame, such nice cars


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

the odds of getting those back are slim to none. just saying.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

wheres tony parker at?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

if a shit ton of GN parts just turn up for sale by a person then it will look awfully suspicious. just trying to help the guys out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> the odds of getting those back are slim to none. just saying.


x2, i'm giong to make sure the next gn i get has lojak installed. hno:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Thats fucked up, hope these guys can recover their GN's back...


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> x2, i'm giong to make sure the next gn i get has lojak installed. hno:


LMAO, I was just about to say that!! LoJack is a Must!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

DAMN thats why i was back my truck and trailer as close to the fence so they can't disconnect the trailer plus put the support vehicle in front of my truck


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have owned 3 Grand Nationals/Turbo Buicks and I can tell you that its a full time job to keep those cars secure. Out of the 3 I had 2 were stolen and luckily recovered. I truly hope the owners get their cars back because the mods on the stolen GNs are probably worth the value of the cars. Its fucked up because Bowling Green is the Mecca of Grand National events and people travel there from all over the country to race and show there pride and joy. The owners should provide a list and picture of every upgrade they made to their cars because the parts will turn up. The manufactures of the uprgraded parts are easily identified and cost a shit load of money.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ill keep an eye out, I'm always on the hunt for super clean g_body parts.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.turbobuick.com/forums/st...ars-trucks-trailers-stolen-bowling-green.html

more info and pics


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IF THE PPL THAT STOLE THESE GN'S ARE READING THIS FORUM, I WOULD PAY TOP DOLLAR FOR 1 MOTOR. JUST SAYING. :happysad:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

That suxs hopefully cars get returned.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IF THE PPL THAT STOLE THESE GN'S ARE READING THIS FORUM, I WOULD PAY TOP DOLLAR FOR 1 MOTOR. JUST SAYING. :happysad:


:wow: that would be receiving stolen property...


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

tmack6 said:


> I have owned 3 Grand Nationals/Turbo Buicks and I can tell you that its a full time job to keep those cars secure. Out of the 3 I had 2 were stolen and luckily recovered. I truly hope the owners get their cars back because the mods on the stolen GNs are probably worth the value of the cars. Its fucked up because Bowling Green is the Mecca of Grand National events and people travel there from all over the country to race and show there pride and joy. The owners should provide a list and picture of every upgrade they made to their cars because the parts will turn up. The manufactures of the uprgraded parts are easily identified and cost a shit load of money.



X2, my 86 always attracted attention... which is ok but it also brings bad attention to it also. There still some of the best cars to bomb around in imo.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I never knew what the big deal about a turbo charged v6, but I hope they get their cars back :dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IF THE PPL THAT STOLE THESE GN'S ARE READING THIS FORUM, I WOULD PAY TOP DOLLAR FOR 1 MOTOR. JUST SAYING. :happysad:


:rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> wheres tony parker at?


 BWAHAHA


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

that stinks....... i hate thieves:machinegun:


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> I never knew what the big deal about a turbo charged v6, but I hope they get their cars back :dunno:


Drive one.


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> wheres tony parker at?


:h5:


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

This is the white T Type Turbo Buick I just got rid of for my Cadi. Its probably one of the most underrated cars of all time. I have surprised many'o'V8 cars with it. All you need is methanol, a chip, convertor, and upgraded turbo to be in the deep 11 seconds. The cars that were stolen were 8 sec to 10 sec cars that were worth about 50k to 75k.


----------



## .hvw8. (Oct 26, 2011)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

These cars will not be parted. 1983 Regal VIN tags come cheap


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

I highly doubt they will get the cars back, Mofos that pull that kind of jobs don't make mistakes.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Damn. Last time somethign like this happened there was Monte SS parts and parts cars on craigslist Louisville for months. Hope the same thing don't happen to these..


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

locorider said:


> These cars will not be parted. 1983 Regal VIN tags come cheap


Kinda true with the exception of the 8 digit on the VIN tag that denotes a turbo engine. My white T Type was one of 2,237 built in 1984 and one of 37 that was ordered in white. Theres no way these cars will remain intact. Most of these stolen GNs had SG engines 3.8 or 4.1 V6 that are really rare worth about 3k alone for a bare block. Oh and lets not get started on the cost of the stage II Indy V6 that retails at 8k alone for the block. Below is a list of typical hard core GN race parts and the conservative cost keep an eye out for shit like this on CL and eBay. It pisses me off because GN/Turbo Buick, Turbo Firebird, Syclone and Typhoon owners are a tight knit group of mostly blue collar guys who work their asses off to buy and build these special run of GM powerhouses.

Stage II 3.8 or 4.1 V6 Bare Block $8000
SG1 3.8 and 4.1 bare block$3000
Champion Cyl Heads $2000
Stroker Kit $2000
Roller Camshaft Kit $1500
Intake manifold to the throttle body $1000
Ball Bearing Turbo $1800
Intercooler $1500
Methanol Injection $550
Built Code BRF 200r4 GN transmission $2500
Misc electronics $2000
Suspension Parts $3000
Rims Tires $1500

Stock Parts
Turbo hood $400
Black out trim $300
Floor Shift Console $500
GN Seats $500
Rear Decklid with spoiler $400
Turbo Dash Speedo Cluster $250
Door Panels $300
Stock LC2 3.8 Turbo Engine/Heads $1500
Rear Diff 3:42 Gear ratio with posi $1200


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

tmack6 said:


> Stage II 3.8 or 4.1 V6 Bare Block $3000
> Champion Cyl Heads $2000
> Stroker Kit $2000
> Roller Camshaft Kit $1500
> ...



do these prices include shipping? :naughty:


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> do these prices include shipping? :naughty:


shit man I wish but for real whoever stole those cars were the real deal and let it all hang out gone in 60 seconds style.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

LowRollinJosh said:


> :wow: that would be receiving stolen property...


THEY WOULD HAVE TO PROVE IT 1ST.



tmack6 said:


> This is the white T Type Turbo Buick I just got rid of for my Cadi. Its probably one of the most underrated cars of all time. I have surprised many'o'V8 cars with it. All you need is methanol, a chip, convertor, and upgraded turbo to be in the deep 11 seconds. The cars that were stolen were 8 sec to 10 sec cars that were worth about 50k to 75k.
> View attachment 384183





tmack6 said:


> Built Code BRF 200r4 GN tranStage II 3.8 or 4.1 V6 Bare Block $8000
> SG1 3.8 and 4.1 bare block$3000
> Champion Cyl Heads $2000
> Stroker Kit $2000
> ...


IF THE PPL THAT STOLE THESE GM'S ARE READING THIS POST, NEVAMIND. :inout:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

damn how do you miss that running down the raod they aint gonna be able to hide for long


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THEY WOULD HAVE TO PROVE IT 1ST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They already know whats up thats why they stole the cars. Im actually hoping they see this post and every single one in other forums too. They are going to wait a little before they chop the cars and sell the parts but when we start to see an influx of hardcore GN racing parts everyone will know something fishy is going on. Most of the parts listed above are really hard to come by unless you are a known hoarder of Buick parts or youre a thief.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

.TODD said:


> damn how do you miss that running down the raod they aint gonna be able to hide for long


i'd imagine the cars were put away within a few hours of being stolen. the shells are probably in many pieces already at scrap yards, and the piles of parts are chillin until all the interest in this shit dies down. i really hope they catch these fuckers...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> do these prices include shipping? :naughty:


:rofl:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

STRAIGHT UP GRIMEY !!!! The K would be loaded and a misterious primer grey bucket would be seen dippin every night til I found my shit . . . . Fuck a police report. But seriously , if the guys who owned these cars were well aware of the value of their cars wouldnt they be fully insured???? Andi mean damn if you spend $3-8k on a engine block , you can spend a grand on lojack . . . .i know I would. Wish them the best of luck in recovery ! ! ! !


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

locorider said:


> These cars will not be parted. 1983 Regal VIN tags come cheap


X2 they will be 1981-88 buick regals now.Never under stood why people have GNX and no lojack or gps in the car.Its too bad.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

1993bigb said:


> X2 they will be 1981-87 buick regals now.Never under stood why people have GNX and no lojack or gps in the car.Its too bad.


fixed. last year was 87 for the rwd regal.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

There are 4 types of Turbo Buick Regals. The most common is the Grand National which is the all black ones we are use to seeing around. 2nd are the T Types and Turbo T's...they could be ordered in any color but generally had black out trim with and center console shifter. 3rd are the super rare Regal Limited Turbo that look like your run of the mill Regal except it had the power bulge hood, bench seat and column shifter. These are really hard to fine. Last but def not least the super Grand National called the Buick Regal GNX. Only 547 of these were made and were based off of the Grand National platform. These cars were built by ASC Mc Claren. All black just like a regular GN except it has a different turbo, chip, badging and ladder bar rear suspension. The GNX is worth 60 to 100k depending on the condition. The GNX was not offered with t tops and had an added body bushing and cross bar behind the rear seat. In 1987 it was the fastest production car offered in the USA and beat the Corvette's ass in the qtr mile by 4 car lengths. After that GM stopped the Turbo Buick program because Chevy was crying about a grandpa car beating the Vette. The only other car that has the missing body bushing is the Grand Prix. For some odd reason the Cutlass is the only car that has the jounce bars that triangulate the front of the car. The jounce bars run from under the engine cradle to frame horns. 

I dont know why GM didnt offer the turbo LC2 code 3.8L in other G body platforms. Such a shame because the 80s Cutlass 442, MCSS, and Grand Prix SJ were good looking cars but had no get up and go like a turbo Buick.

There is only one white GNX called the GNX-Ray. Its a clone but considered the 548th GNX because it was built with the remaining surplus of parts from ASC's assignment to build the GNX's. Bad ass car and is the only one on the planet like it. I'd give my left nut to have it. In 1990 and 91 they kinda brought the turbo back by offering in the Pontiac Trans AM TTA. This one came with the same engine except it had slightly different cylinder heads to fit under the hood. The others came in truck which was the Syclone and Typhoon. They were based off of the S10 and the 2 door Blazer. The engines in those were a bit different. They had 4.3 L V6's that were turboed and had AWD 700r4 transmissions.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is the reason why the Turbo Buick became such a big deal back then and why they are worth what they are today. Stock GN vs Stock Vette in 1987...test was done by Motor Trend Magazine.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

DAM HOPE THAY GET THEM BACK


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

WWW.TONYPARKER.COM


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Dang I kinda know how you feel . It's no GN but I was happy with my v6. Long story short the last owner left the car at a mech shop not knowing they kept breaking in . Happens to be the back gate was cut not knowing this and when they came back to steal Bingo new car*

They stole all 4 wheels front cylinders 2 hoses 6 batteries 2 pumps 3 tvs 2 12,s huge amp tail lights and the keys .*


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

214Tex said:


> Dang I kinda know how you feel . It's no GN but I was happy with my v6. Long story short the last owner left the car at a mech shop not knowing they kept breaking in . Happens to be the back gate was cut not knowing this and when they came back to steal Bingo new car*
> 
> They stole all 4 wheels front cylinders 2 hoses 6 batteries 2 pumps 3 tvs 2 12,s huge amp tail lights and the keys .*


THAT'S CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

what thats crazy! i hadnt heard about this yet....hows that 59 coming along?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

KingsWood said:


> what thats crazy! i hadnt heard about this yet....hows that 59 coming along?


throwing it together for my wedding this december...you should see it riding this spring. we'll have to meet sometime and i'll show you my bucket, lol...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

tmack6 said:


> Drive one.


no thanks, Im a cutlass man myself :nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

tmack6 said:


> Here is the reason why the Turbo Buick became such a big deal back then and why they are worth what they are today. Stock GN vs Stock Vette in 1987...test was done by Motor Trend Magazine.


i want one :boink:


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

214Tex said:


> Dang I kinda know how you feel . It's no GN but I was happy with my v6. Long story short the last owner left the car at a mech shop not knowing they kept breaking in . Happens to be the back gate was cut not knowing this and when they came back to steal Bingo new car*
> 
> They stole all 4 wheels front cylinders 2 hoses 6 batteries 2 pumps 3 tvs 2 12,s huge amp tail lights and the keys .*



Sick wit it!!!!! Thats a mean looking Regal right there.


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

UPDATE!!! ONE GN W/TRAILER WAS RECOVERED IN DETROIT! FOOTAGE WAS RECOVERED FROM A HOTEL SHOWING THE CREW STEALING ONE OF THE CARS. WITH IT BEING A LARGE JOB, CHANCES ARE THE REMAINING CARS/TRUCKS/TRAILERS ARE PROBABLY IN THE SAME AREA. ANYONE IN THE DETROIT AREA KEEP YOUR EYES AND EARS OPEN... :rimshot:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

THE RECOVERED CAR WAS STILL INTACT AS WELL, WHICH IS GREAT! I IMAGINE THE LOW LIFE SCUM BAG FUCKIN THIEVES WERE WAITING FOR ALL THE HEAT TO DIE DOWN BEFORE THEY STARTED STRIPPING THE CAR(S)...TTT


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt low jack homiez TEN FOE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

tmack6 said:


> Here is the reason why the Turbo Buick became such a big deal back then and why they are worth what they are today. Stock GN vs Stock Vette in 1987...test was done by Motor Trend Magazine.


I seen hondas out run corvettes too :dunno:


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> I seen hondas out run corvettes too :dunno:


stock vs stock a honda doesnt have a chance. during the 80s when performance was at its lowest the turbo buick was the end all be all if you wanted a fast car. till this day, its still hard to beat a mildly built one. for the life of me, i still dont know why gm did not offer that engine in other g bodies other than the regal. the monte carlo was offered with the carbed version for awhile but for some dumb ass reason they stopped before the efi version came out.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

the amount of work it takes for a honda to run sub 11s is ridiculous. its gonna have to be built b16 or better, sleeved, stroked, arp headbolts, cometic head gasket, extensively modified cylinder head, huge ass injectors, methanol, 60mm turbo...it will make power but at the cost of huge turbo lag, stripped down and gutted, slicks and a good driver. basically nothing short of a strip car that no one would drive everyday. ive done it and the amount of money i spent on it wasnt worth it in the end. I could of made the same power with a mild naturally aspirated 383 sbc and ran the same time with it in a Nova or a Chevy Luv pickup.

the 3.8 v6 and 4.1 v6 from gm is one of the best engines ever made..period. even the regular 3.8 in most g bodies can handle up to 400-500hp before the crank starts to flex. a bunch of us turbo buick owners have used the regular block in turbo applications and have ran good numbers.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

prolly not a stock honda but I bet a Supra could beat both at stock!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> prolly not a stock honda but I bet a Supra could beat both at stock!


I take that back lol, but I think the supra driver takes to long to switch gears

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40E9dpRdJz0


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

The 2JZ is a powerhouse no doubt about it and they have been known to hold up to 1000hp with a stock bottom end  . There is a good rivalry going on at events with Supras vs Turbo Buicks. We always get a laugh from the supra guys because most of them that run under 10 second times use a CHEVY trans. Some still use the factory six speed though.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

LowRollinJosh said:


> UPDATE!!! ONE GN W/TRAILER WAS RECOVERED IN DETROIT! FOOTAGE WAS RECOVERED FROM A HOTEL SHOWING THE CREW STEALING ONE OF THE CARS. WITH IT BEING A LARGE JOB, CHANCES ARE THE REMAINING CARS/TRUCKS/TRAILERS ARE PROBABLY IN THE SAME AREA. ANYONE IN THE DETROIT AREA KEEP YOUR EYES AND EARS OPEN... :rimshot:


First I heard about this madness......


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

that stinks....... i hate thieves


----------

